# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Spyware Terminator 2.7.0.260

## SDA

Разработчики бесплатного приложения для борьбы с вредоносными приложениями и вирусами под названием Spyware Terminator завершили тестирование новой версии своего продукта. Утилита призвана обеспечить комплексную защиту от наиболее распространенных вредоносных объектов, на которые можно набрести в сети интернет. В ней присутствует огромное количество опций, которые позволят настроить любой компоненты программы, а также сохранить или восстановить заданные ранее пользовательские профили. Интерфейс поддерживает локализации (в поставку уже включен русский язык). Встроенная система обновлений позволяет своевременно обновлять антивирусные базы, а также сигнатуры для отлова spyware и прочего вредоносного кода. 

Среди основных возможностей разработчики выделяют следующее: 

режим быстрого сканирования – проверяет критические системные области 
полное сканирование – проводится проверка всех файлов на жестких дисках, системного реестра и памяти 
интегрированный антивирус - Spyware Terminator позволяет пользователям подключать открытый антивирусный движок ClamAV (необходимо скачивать еще около 10 MB прямо при первоначальной настройке) 
удаление вредоносных приложений – присутствует несколько режимов, которые позволяют обойти вредоносные компоненты 
система мониторинга реального времени – отслеживает файловую и интернет активность, позволяя обнаруживать и блокировать опасные объекты 
В этом релизе обновлен движок антивируса ClamAV, а также улучшена интеграция с социальными сетями
http://www.spywareterminator.com/news/news.aspx

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Хотелось бы услышать мнения наших хелперов и специалистов об этом продукте. Кто какие рецензии даёт?

----------

